# Авиация > Литература >  Книга:"Самолеты АНТ. Краткая энциклопедия."

## пнн

Саукке М.Б. 

2007г. - 240с. – 210х290мм. - ч/б илл. - тв.обл. - мелов.бумага 

Книга впервые наиболее полно рассказывает о довоенной деятельности старейшего российского самолето-строительного Конструкторского бюро (КБ) коллектива А.Н.Туполева. Дана исчерпывающая информация о создателях-конструкторах, испытаниях, конструкции, модификациях, производстве, эксплуатации всех самолетов АНТ - с 1-ой по 56-ю модель. Рассказано также и о неосуществленных проектах КБ. Технические характеристики каждого самолета, а также исторические справки, в том числе о рекордах и особенностях конкретных моделей, дадут абсолютное представление о развитии техники на протяжении долгого периода времени. Книга богато иллюстрирована историческими фотографиями, картами, схемами и рисунками.

----------

